# weight gaining



## DAVEY87 (Dec 8, 2011)

hi people...

i need some help and advice from real body builders (not just them tht work behind the counter in boots and such other places) i am currently taking 'crash weight gain' and have been doing so for about a month now, but still havent seen any gaining in weight. i did gain 3pounds but immediately lost that after a few days...i know i have a high metabolism, and havent been able to put on wieght since i was 15...i have started eating a 'good' diet too taking about 2,000 calories (may not be much but...i dont eat that regular or often) is there something im doing wrong or something i need to add to it to gain better results any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

Blatant.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Crash Weight Gain. :nono:

2,000kcals is probably way off the mark when it comes to daily calories.

Post your routine, diet, age, height etc and you might get some help.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

if your not gaining add another meal, still not gaining add another etc etc,

Clean bulk carbs brown pasta, rice, oats. protein eggs, chicken, tuna, steak, salmon. fats olive oil, fish oils,


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

first port of call would to stop being a trolling cnut


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

synthasize said:


> first port of call would to stop being a trolling cnut


Who lol?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

jjcooper said:


> Who lol?


the op. do you not think it sounds like a wind up


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

i dunno with some people these days! might just bail on the thread tbh if he cant work out how to basic bulk lol,

Cooper over and out lol


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

i duno just looks like a wind up but so that I dont come across a cnut myself I'll chip in:

eat more


----------



## DAVEY87 (Dec 8, 2011)

its no wind up seriously thanks for your help though guys i eat pleanty of fish (mainly mackerel) and rice as i dont have time for other things as i work from 4am till 3pm i do have a jog on a night around 6 usually between 3-5 mile and then eat.....is that the wrong order or something and there is no need to call me a cvnt i was only asking for your help guys


----------



## DAVEY87 (Dec 8, 2011)

also i am partial to ciggarettes will that hinder my weight gain in anyway as it hasnt exactly affected my fitness


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

post up what you eat each day then people can help. i bet my dads house that u aint eatin enough or are overtraining or both


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

also 2000 calories is nothing. ive had a binge more than that haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DAVEY87 said:


> its no wind up seriously thanks for your help though guys i eat pleanty of fish (mainly mackerel) and rice as i dont have time for other things as i work from 4am till 3pm i do have a jog on a night around 6 usually between 3-5 mile and then eat.....is that the wrong order or something and there is no need to call me a cvnt i was only asking for your help guys


vary what u eat although oily fish is good for u

and its about prepping ur food and cooking in bulk so u dont need to spend loads of time doing it when working

and i do 12 hr days as do prob loads of others on here its about working out ur time better

also id stop the running of a night ,reason being if ur trying to put weight on and failing burning of 100`s of cals running is counter productive

also fcuk off the crash weight gain and make ur own with oats (normal oats blended),protein,olive oil,peanut butter

and add in full fat milk to shakes and for drinking through the day

another thing i would do is keep a record of what ur eating with the cals,carbs,pro,fat

you will prob be suprised at how little ur eating


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

DAVEY87 said:


> also i am partial to ciggarettes will that hinder my weight gain in anyway as it hasnt exactly affected my fitness


Takin. Da p15s


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

DAVEY87 said:


> hi people...
> 
> i need some help and advice from real body builders (not just them tht work behind the counter in boots and such other places) i am currently taking 'crash weight gain' and have been doing so for about a month now, but still havent seen any gaining in weight. i did gain 3pounds but immediately lost that after a few days...i know i have a high metabolism, and havent been able to put on wieght since i was 15...i have started eating a 'good' diet too *taking about 2,000 calories* *(may not be much but...i dont eat that regular or often)* is there something im doing wrong or something i need to add to it to gain better results any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


there's two things wrong for a start and 2000 kcals is what an average man would have in a day just as maintenance so your not going to gain anything off that if your doing intense exercise as well. Like people have said post up your diet and you may get the help your looking for


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

DAVEY87 said:


> also i am partial to ciggarettes will that hinder my weight gain in anyway as it hasnt exactly affected my fitness


I will assume you're not taking the ****. All I will say is that the 3 month period where I stopped smoking over this summer gone, my appetite was the best its ever been and I made the best gains ever - naturally.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would start be determining what you currently eat, have a look at a site called fitday. You can use this to find out exactly what you are eating, cals, pro, carbs & fat. If you are not gaining weight then this will be you maintenance point. To gain weight simply add riughly 300 to 500cals a day.

This is a diet based around 1.5 x lean mass in lb for protein and carbs and the rest of my daily cals come from fats. So 150lb lean mass x 1.5 = 225g of protein and carbs. This will come to 1800 cals from protein and carbs. To get to 2500 cals I simply take 1800 from 2500 which leaves 700 cals from fat. 700 cals divided by 9 means you need 77g of fat. This is a basic biet plan but it may work. Im sure there are others on the site who can offer alternative ideas.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

yeh man chuck the smoke and eat more simples.


----------

